# Motivation! What gets you going...



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm pretty interested in what keeps everyone motivated, either in the gym or to stop yourself cheating and going off your eating plans!

I'll be the first to admit I have very little will power and ice creams slowly becoming my worst enemy!

I've got an image in my head of what I want to look like 'when i grow up' and shes alot leaner than I am right now!

I've lost 2 stone so far and just started heading to the gym but my motivation sucks at times.

Any ideas to keep focused?


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

Mtren Ds keeps me motivated


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

zhasni's youtube channel cos im a sad c.unt


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Well when I'm in the gym if I have a particular playlist on my ipod that keeps me motivated and gets me geed up for deep squats!

But I think it's important to really want it, and if you really want something you'll do anything to get it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Youtube videos of training montages lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm quite into this one recently, although its clearly clips of cycling the words are great.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

the fear of missing a few days training.....feel like crap if this happens


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Tren.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Tren.


lol true that, tren turns me into a proper freak, constantly thinking about the next training session and how you're going to beat last time.. sad i know..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol true that, tren turns me into a proper freak, constantly thinking about the next training session and how you're going to beat last time.. sad i know..


nothing sad about it mate, if your next gym session beat the sh1t out of your last one, the missions a success


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> the fear of missing a few days training.....feel like crap if this happens


I'm still in the stage where it hurts after training lol

I get muscle fatigue like a b!tch!

It's all starting to hurt in a good way lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just the thought of pressing on and making progress. You have to be on it week in week out to make any... especially when training natty. Take it easy for a few sessions and you've basically wasted a week.

Also at the moment I start every session with a compound 5x5, so I really lookforward to beating what I did the week before. I know you can do this with any form of training but I just enjoy it more with 5x5.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Will power, and enjoying my lifting. These do it for me.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

my best mate, who's a fat bstard, and I see him and ask myself do I really want to look like that?

for me training is a lot like being an alchoholic or a drug user, my body craves the adrenalin hit and the idea of going a week of no training at all worries me. I hate having a break every 4-5 month but I know I should. but I do struggle. So for me its not motivation its the desire to not want to sit on the sofa all my life


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> zhasni's youtube channel cos im a sad c.unt


Agree with this, zhasni vids r epic!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

proving the other bloke wrong, be it on here, at home, at work or just in my head.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Seeing the body change and the weights/reps going up.

Other than that, music. Headphones are in as soon as I step in the gym.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> my best mate, who's a fat bstard, and I see him and ask myself do I really want to look like that?


Literally made me choke on my drink! ha Funny stuff...

I need to stop thinking 'i want to look like her' and start thinking 'DONT LOOK LIKE HIM!' lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol true that, tren turns me into a proper freak, constantly thinking about the next training session and how you're going to beat last time.. sad i know..


Lol ye it does me also makes me plan me what food I'm gonna eat the next day


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Used to watch a tonne of bodybuilding videos everyday and that kept me motivated but now I don't bother. I just love being at the gym so I just think about it and it makes me want to go.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Music definitely!


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Well when I'm in the gym if I have a particular playlist on my ipod that keeps me motivated and gets me geed up for deep squats!
> 
> But I think it's important to really want it, and if you really want something you'll do anything to get it


Yeah I agree, motivation comes from within you. Even if you feel like you wanted to achieve a goal BUT yourself deny it, nothing will happen to you.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Knowing that feeling I'll have at the end of a workout after putting everything into it.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

cheesey videos aren't gonna do anything for motivation in the long run, but they do help i suppose

i guess you just have to love what you do or you're doomed to fail...remind yourself why you're eating what you eat and doing what you do

if it's what you want, you'll get


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Still haven't sussed my eatting yet but ..i have been eatting alot more cleaner i just need up my portions and calorie intake now ...Other than that what motivates me is the buzz i get from being at the gym after the session it makes you feel alot better about myself! Just wish i joined sooner *addicted* aint the word

@bambi1550 talking about icecream ben and jerry cookie dough put abit of whey protein in it you got yourself some protein icecream job done and enjoy !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I just know if i keep messing up my diet and training i wont get to where i want to be. So i stick at it.


----------



## Jdaviess22 (Dec 27, 2012)

i love this!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of you lads don't half talk some sh1te lol

It's just lifting weights and eating stuff it's really not hard!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a song, Show me love by Robin s and Laidback Luke, the DnB version, it just makes me RUN!!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Jdaviess22 said:


> i love this!


Thats a good one!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

At the moment, it's seeing the changes to my body whenever I look in the mirror and the comments I get from people at work.


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

comes down to what is achieved at the start, during, and at the end, in the least time taken. must be in the least time taken. and ongoing. also if it is a compound exercise that others will avoid that will motivate me. front squat, deadlift and so on. so where others aren't prepared to go to is the signal. but knowing from the very start that the very first exertion is a gain and listening to the pauses. even those motivate me. but to be more than the last session and reinforce that success. never to reinforce failure. examining the errors. i'm probably lying here. as long as it is easy to rectify. sometimes a dude half my weight will do twice the weight i'm lifting and that hurts the ego. and conversely, that will motivate me. one other ingredient that motivates me is knowing that i have arrived with my training belt on time, 60g whey protein, and parked in the right car park. i'm easily pleased. easily distracted. most of the time on point to be motivated. outside of the gym i am pleased to have taken the steps to re-start lifting in the gym again. nearly 39 this march. so probably a doubt in my mind that there will be a plateau awaiting me. that will motivate me.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I dont rely on external factors to motivate me. Ive got a fire inside me that takes my ass to the gym 5-6 days a week to push my limits every time I go.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

For when i start training again I am going to make a folder full of inspiration and motivation, whilst im not doing much atm.


----------

